# Kernel Panic



## Jaax (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello everybody,

Do you know what is this error softdep_setup_inomapdep ?


```
Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:
panic: softdep_setup_inomapdep: dependency 0xfffff800d23e7600 for newinode already exists
cpuid = 2
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff808e7e90 at kdb_backtrace+0x60
#1 0xffffffff808af975 at panic+0x155
#2 0xffffffff80ad6d70 at workitem_alloc+0
#3 0xffffffff80ac20ce at ffs_nodealloccg+0x68e
#4 0xffffffff80ac1612 at ffs_valloc+0x442
#5 0xffffffff80afece4 at ufs_makeinode+0x84
#6 0xffffffff80d97e02 at VOP_CREATE_APV+0x92
#7 0xffffffff80957f69 at vn_open_cred+0x2c9
#8 0xffffffff80951671 at kern_openat+0x261
#9 0xffffffff80c8f057 at amd64_syscall+0x357
#10 0xffffffff80c7574b at Xfast_syscall+0xfb
Uptime: 7h49m22s
```

Thank you.

Best regards


----------



## fulano (Jan 29, 2016)

Seems like there is something wrong with your HDD. Run the fsck.


----------



## Jaax (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you for your answer.

I'll check all FS.


----------

